# TTC naturally with PCOS



## MrsSecker (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi

Is anyone TTC naturally with PCOS?


----------



## stephb (May 14, 2010)

Hi
I have PCOS and was taking 50mg clomid for 3 months. On the 3rd month i fell pregnant and I am now just waiting for my 12 week scan


----------



## MrsSecker (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi StephB, not at the Clomid stage yet, just ttc naturally at the moment, have to go back to see Dr next month and might have to have a laparoscopy and dye to check for blockages.  Congratualtions on your news, I bet you are elated!!


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Me!! I have been trying for 3 years properly, for 5 years previous to this too so altogether 8 years, had a natural BFP last year after 19months of serious trying. It ended in a miscarriage   I didn't know I had PCO until last week   Anyway onto the positive stuff-we are still trying, I ovulate on my own, DH has borderline sperm so alot is against us at the mo but we did it once, we can again   We have 2 periods left until IVF so we are hoping for a BFP before then     

xxx


----------



## MrsSecker (Mar 15, 2011)

hi Faithope, so sorry to hear about your miscarriage, i cant imagine the devastation of that  . 

its good that we are ovulating on our own though   , i feel lucky in a way that i am as some women on here are doing the ivf and even surrogacy.  we have been ttc for two years which has been hard, how have you coped for 8  ?

i dont know much about ivf but i didnt realise they sent you for ivf if you ovulated on your own, there is something new i have learnt. 

baby dust and   to you


----------



## moocow (Nov 3, 2005)

Hi I am back on the board after a couple of years. Had a beeeooootiful lil boy after IVF (story below)
Now realised I can get pregnant naturally even though I seem to have problems keeping them.  Now I feel like my PCO is back with a venegance as am in sooooo much pain on and after ovulation and acne is terrible. Starting to feel a bit fed up again which is making me remember how miserable I was when going through the IVF. 
I am now keeping evrything crossed that I can still conceive naturally   as cant really afford to use our frosticles   
Anyho will keep you posted and heaps of luck to all of you   
xxx
Sorry, I am quite clearly bonkers


----------



## sweetcheeks2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi Mrs Secker
I am also trying to conceive naturally with PCOS.  I've had a HSG and a few bloodtests done about 8 weeks ago and my partner has also has 2 semen tests.  We don't go back to the hospital till mid May so just plodding along trying to conceive naturally in the meantime.  I'm also using the CBFM so I'm   this will help and also take my mind off my results.  I can't believe how long we have to wait until we find out the results of out tests!  Babydust to you and i hope you get a BFP very soon   xxx


----------



## catkin79 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi!

I was officially diagnosed with PCOS when I was 24, but looking back can see symptoms from when I was about 20!  

I was on the pill (Dianette) until we got married in 2006, didn't necessarily want to get pregnant straight away, but thought we'd stop preventing and if we fell pregnant it would just be a bit earlier than expected - didn't have a proper cycle for 7 months!  We were not trying/not preventing for about 18 months, when nothing happened went for semen analysis for DH - came back OK, on the lower side of normal but no reason to prevent a natural conception - so problem definitely seems to be me!

I'm very overweight, so advice from GP/consultant is always to lose weight - but it's soooo hard for me, I've been overweight since I was 9 years old!!!

Have had several cycles of Clomid, first at 50g then at 100g. No joy.  Have started charting my BBT this past year - seems I don't always ovulate, and when I do I can have a shorter luteal phase.

I have ovulated this month and am now 6 DPO and counting....


----------



## sweetcheeks2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi
Sorry to hear about your PCOS and your troubles with your weight.  I hope you get your BFP very soon that you deserve  

I see you do your BBT.  Im trying to do this but i was wondering how you know when you have ovulated looking at your temperature?

Babydust to you and take care xxx


----------



## catkin79 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Sweetcheeks2009

I chart my BBT using FertilityFriend.com - the website will tell when you've ovulated, I think it's when your chart shows a bi-phasic pattern and your temperatures have been higher than usual for 3 days or more. I also monitor my cervical mucus too and enter the data on Fertilityfriend.com - this gives a clearer picture of when I'm nearing my fertile window.

It's useful, but only tells you've ovulated retrospectively (because you need 3 or more higher temps), so you need to keep track of what's going on with your body in other ways like OPKs (not always useful for us girlies with PCOS), checking cervical mucus etc. I believe you can check ovulation by your saliva (something called 'ferning') but I don't do this

I really recommend Fertility Friend - it will give you a full 'course' on charting (something like 20 (small) modules, with a quiz at the end of each module). As well as tracking BBT and cervical mucus you can also keep track of any medication/supplements, the results of any tests (OPKs, HPTs etc), plus any specific symptoms such as sore boobs etc! Have to confess it's become a bit of an addiction, particularly for this cycle - I'm pregnancy symptom spotting like crazy. 7 DPO and counting.....

http://www.fertilityfriend.com/courses/

xxx

/links


----------



## MrsSecker (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi Catkin

I am 7dpo too, are you getting any cramping that feels like AF? (it is prob just AF for me but living in hope!)

MrsS


----------



## catkin79 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi MrsS,

I'm 8 DPO now, and driving myself mad with symptom spotting.

Today's 'symptoms' include:

Hot flushes
Wet feeling down below - have to keep checking that AF hasn't arrived!
Forgetful
Stuffy nose
Thirsty
Frequent urination
A pulling sensation in lower abdomen (feels different to AF)
Tender boobs, sore nipples
Mild nausea
Skin breakout

I don't know why, but I feel really hopeful this month - I'm hoping 2011 is going to be my year and have made a conscious effort to de-stress.  I've changed jobs and am now far less stressed, and have been having weekly accupuncture sessions (just had 6th session today).  I couldn't help myself and did POAS yesterday, even though I know it was too early to get the result I wanted.  Am supposed to hold off until next Tuesday, but as I tend to have a shorter luteal phase than 14 days, I expect I'll succumb and POAS again at the weekend!

    for BFPs for us both xxxx


----------

